# Falsche Darstellung von JSF-Tags



## Samson_Miller (22. Okt 2010)

Hallo,

ich bekomme es einfach nicht hin mit MyFaces und Spring eine einfach View anzeigen zu lassen. Wenn ich mir die folgende Seite anzeigen lasse:


```
<%@ page contentType="text/html"%>
<%@ taglib uri="http://java.sun.com/jsf/html" prefix="h" %>
<%@ taglib uri="http://java.sun.com/jsf/core" prefix="f" %>
<html>
	<body>
		<f:view>
    		<h:outputText value="Hallo #{customer.kundennummer} !"/>
		</f:view>
	</body>
</html>
```

Dann bekomme ich nur folgedne Ausgabe: 

Hallo #{customer.kundennummer} ! 

Ich nutze MyFaces 2.0.1 und Spring 3.0.3. In der applicationContext.xml habe ich die Bean Customer auch eingetragen, dennoch bekomme diese komische Anzeige. Ich konnte bisher noch keine Lösung für Problem finden. Kann mir einer von euch vielleicht helfen?


----------



## SOISTDAS (1. Nov 2010)

Die Texte aus dem Ausdruck nehmen -> es handelt sich um eine ValueExpression, d.h. der Ausdruck wird wertbindenen ausgewertet!




```
<%@ page contentType="text/html"%>
<%@ taglib uri="http://java.sun.com/jsf/html" prefix="h" %>
<%@ taglib uri="http://java.sun.com/jsf/core" prefix="f" %>
<html>
    <body>
        <f:view>
            <h:outputText value=Hallo "#{customer.kundennummer}" !/>
        </f:view>
    </body>
</html>
```

Greetz


----------



## HASNWURST (1. Nov 2010)

So ist schon richtig aber wie sieht deine Managed Bean aus? Hat das Attribut 'kundennummer' getter/setter????

Die Managed Bean muss in der faces-config.xml stehen bzw. wenn du Jsf 1.2 verwendest dann nimm Apache Shale dann brauchst du kein XML mehr schreiben!


```
<%@ page contentType="text/html"%>
<%@ taglib uri="http://java.sun.com/jsf/html" prefix="h" %>
<%@ taglib uri="http://java.sun.com/jsf/core" prefix="f" %>
<html>
    <body>
        <f:view>
<h:form>
            <h:outputText value=Hallo "#{customer.kundennummer}" !/>
</h:form>
        </f:view>
    </body>
</html>
```


----------

